# Are you considering becoming a co-parent?



## JosomnerRDF (Nov 20, 2017)

RDF Television is researching a potential new television series that will explore co-parenting and the real-world phenomenon of fertility match-making. 

We would like to speak to people who are already considering becoming a co-parent or who are in the early stages of selecting potential partners to co-parent with – who are 18 and over, living in the UK. You are not committing to anything by getting in touch and all information will remain confidential, in line with RDF’s data protection policies and UK data protection laws. 

For more information, please contact Jo at:

[email protected] /  0207 013 4175


----------

